# Radio Italia



## animalibera (11 Ottobre 2014)

Buon week end d'amore a tutti...a chi non è mai capitato? 


[video=youtube_share;5f7gYim4f9g]http://youtu.be/5f7gYim4f9g[/video]


----------



## animalibera (11 Ottobre 2014)

*MINUETTO*

[video=youtube_share;Wi6Y_1FHlio]http://youtu.be/Wi6Y_1FHlio[/video]

Questa è una delle mie preferite in assoluto io adoro Mia Martini e un classico che canto al karaoke....


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;UVnBLxuGQ9Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVnBLxuGQ9Q[/video]


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;LeaEFA8faK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeaEFA8faK8[/video]


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

*ALMENO TU NELL'UNIVERSO*

[video=youtube_share;nZKmfbdodLU]http://youtu.be/nZKmfbdodLU[/video]


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

*SEI BELLISSIMA*

[video=youtube_share;kCF9ulTzgxA]http://youtu.be/kCF9ulTzgxA[/video]


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

*IL MARE D'INVERNO*

[video=youtube_share;AILftA3E1R4]http://youtu.be/AILftA3E1R4[/video]


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

Mi è tornata una maledetta voglia di cantare.............giovedi prossimo so dove andare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Mi è tornata una maledetta voglia di cantare.............giovedi prossimo so dove andare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:up:
benvenuta a tutta questa goia


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;Wi6Y_1FHlio]http://youtu.be/Wi6Y_1FHlio[/video]
> 
> Questa è una delle mie preferite in assoluto io adoro Mia Martini e un classico che canto al karaoke....


una cantante bravissima
una donna dalla vita travagliata
il dolore per l'etichetta che
le avevano appiccicato addosso
e che le ha chiuso tutte le porte...


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> una cantante bravissima
> una donna dalla vita travagliata
> il dolore per l'etichetta che
> le avevano appiccicato addosso
> e che le ha chiuso tutte le porte...


Davvero.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

*evito..*

..di commentare.


----------



## Flavia (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..di commentare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


>


Non ce la posso fare....


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare....


veramente non capisco,
4 canzoni, dove è il problema?


----------



## animalibera (17 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare....






se non gradisci..evita di entrare nel 3d e lasciaci tranquille!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ..di commentare.


Preferiresti passare un minuto ad ascoltare la voce di Renga o un mese a spalare merda nelle fogne di Nuova Delhi?
Io la seconda.


----------



## aristocat (17 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare....





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Preferiresti passare un minuto ad ascoltare la voce di Renga o un mese a spalare merda nelle fogne di Nuova Delhi?
> Io la seconda.


Nooo... non me lo demolite così... Renga è uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto 
Sentite questa

[video=youtube;yS7SBuDJAJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS7SBuDJAJ0[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Preferiresti passare un minuto ad ascoltare la voce di Renga o un mese a spalare merda nelle fogne di Nuova Delhi?
> Io la seconda.


Io pure. Ma non tanto la voce. Quella non sarebbe nemmeno male. Sono le canzoni che mi provocano grossi attacchi di diarrea liquida e sanguinolenta. Ma mica solo con lui eh?! 

Poi, per carità, come ho già detto e ridetto, nessuno mette in discussione le emozioni, ma la musica è un altra cosa.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Nooo... non me lo demolite così... Renga è uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto
> Sentite questa
> 
> [video=youtube;yS7SBuDJAJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yS7SBuDJAJ0[/video]


piuttosto mi faccio prete.... vedi te.





animalibera ha detto:


> se non gradisci..evita di entrare nel 3d e lasciaci tranquille!


OK tesoro.


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> se non gradisci..evita di entrare nel 3d e lasciaci tranquille!


allora avevo compreso bene
solo che essendo una stupida
ho anche pensato che magari 
una canzone poteva avergli suscitato
dei brutti ricordi in quanto legata
ad eventi particolari



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io pure. Ma non tanto la voce. Quella non sarebbe nemmeno male. Sono le canzoni che mi provocano grossi attacchi *di diarrea liquida e sanguinolenta*. Ma mica solo con lui eh?!
> 
> Poi, per carità, come ho già detto e ridetto, nessuno mette in discussione le emozioni, ma la musica è un altra cosa.


complimenti per il linguaggio forbito
uno scivolone così, sinceramente
non me lo sarei mai aspettato da te


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> complimenti per il linguaggio forbito
> uno scivolone così, sinceramente
> non me lo sarei mai aspettato da te


esagerata! Non sono mica un santo.


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> esagerata! Non sono mica un santo.


nessuno è santo,
ma ho sempre avuto
 una alta opinione di te


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> nessuno è santo,
> ma ho sempre avuto
> una alta opinione di te


oddio e tutto è finito per colpa di una fase attiva di colite ulcerosa?


----------



## animalibera (17 Ottobre 2014)

http://youtu.be/VcA8CpO9UKM


----------



## Flavia (17 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> oddio e tutto è finito per colpa di una fase attiva di colite ulcerosa?


un classico la colite
richiama i rotoloni
e non sono nemmeno regina


----------



## animalibera (18 Ottobre 2014)

*SABATO POMERIGGIO*

Non uccidetemi per questa canzone ma questo sabato pomeriggio mi va cosi..

[video=youtube_share;iAUTGNIW9n8]http://youtu.be/iAUTGNIW9n8[/video]


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

Animuccia questa è per te
il Liga è sempre il Liga
[video=youtube;dqbv0WITE0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqbv0WITE0Q[/video]


----------



## animalibera (18 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Animuccia questa è per te
> il Liga è sempre il Liga
> [video=youtube;dqbv0WITE0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqbv0WITE0Q[/video]


Grazie tesoro questa canzone di Ligabue è stupenda....le donne lo sanno....si è vero...


----------



## animalibera (18 Ottobre 2014)

Questa allora è per te Flavietta!!

[video=youtube;7NGwKbr5Oz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NGwKbr5Oz4[/video]


----------



## Flavia (18 Ottobre 2014)

grazie  

A parte che i sogni passano se uno li fa passare 
alcuni li hai sempre difesi altri hai dovuto vederli finire 




animalibera ha detto:


> Questa allora è per te Flavietta!!
> 
> [video=youtube;7NGwKbr5Oz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NGwKbr5Oz4[/video]


----------



## animalibera (19 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_D5OUegdFUs]http://youtu.be/_D5OUegdFUs[/video]

Bellissima domenica oggi!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;_D5OUegdFUs]http://youtu.be/_D5OUegdFUs[/video]
> 
> Bellissima domenica oggi!!


Bene :up:


----------



## animalibera (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene :up:



finalmente..un po' di felicità...forse.


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;_D5OUegdFUs]http://youtu.be/_D5OUegdFUs[/video]
> 
> Bellissima domenica oggi!!



Mi fa piacere per te.  

Una sera dobbiamo organizzare e andare a sentire l'orchestra di mio marito e sai gia' chi trascinarci. Così cantate insieme.

Ogni tanto suona in zona.


----------



## animalibera (19 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere per te.
> 
> Una sera dobbiamo organizzare e andare a sentire l'orchestra di mio marito e sai gia' chi trascinarci. Così cantate insieme.
> 
> Ogni tanto suona in zona.


Volentieri tu fammi sapere quando


----------



## animalibera (19 Ottobre 2014)

*Mina e R. Cocciante Questione di feeling*

[video=youtube_share;HWauGfu4MaM]http://youtu.be/HWauGfu4MaM[/video]


----------



## animalibera (19 Ottobre 2014)

*MINA MAZZINI "Se telefonando"*

[video=youtube_share;uKSuG1LOaYI]http://youtu.be/uKSuG1LOaYI[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> finalmente..un po' di felicità...forse.


Ti ho letto nel 3D che hai aperto


----------



## animalibera (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ho letto nel 3D che hai aperto



:up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

“
E' la notte la vera musica che sento: rane, grilli, i suoni della natura. La musica è il canto della terra

[video=youtube_share;COTR5NiHkCc]http://youtu.be/COTR5NiHkCc[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;COTR5NiHkCc]http://youtu.be/COTR5NiHkCc[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

“
È bella di notte la città. C'è pericolo ma pure libertà. Ci girano quelli senza sonno, gli artisti, gli assassini, i giocatori, stanno aperte le osterie, le friggitorie, i caffè. Ci si saluta, ci si conosce, tra quelli che campano di notte. Le persone perdonano i vizi. La luce del giorno accusa, lo scuro della notte dà l'assoluzione. Escono i trasformati, uomini vestiti da donna, perché così gli dice la natura e nessuno li scoccia. Nessuno chiede di conto di notte. Escono gli storpi, i ciechi, gli zoppi, che di giorno vengono respinti. È una tasca rivoltata, la notte nella città. Escono pure i cani, quelli senza casa. Aspettano la notte per cercare gli avanzi, quanti cani riescono a campare senza nessuno. Di notte la città è un paese civile.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wY_Mqk356TA]http://youtu.be/wY_Mqk356TA[/video]


----------



## aristocat (22 Ottobre 2014)

*fuggo dal nulla - E. Ramazzotti*

[video=youtube;akcWWnp3Blc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akcWWnp3Blc[/video]


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;CKV8S1RczJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKV8S1RczJY[/video]


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;y3w6vA0HXNM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3w6vA0HXNM[/video]


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Tiromancino - Liberi*

[video=youtube;Gti-G-U2k7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gti-G-U2k7Q[/video]


----------



## Flavia (25 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;b3oxFc_CnVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3oxFc_CnVw[/video]


----------



## animalibera (26 Ottobre 2014)

*4 marzo 1943*

[video=youtube_share;pGv2JbIpy24]http://youtu.be/pGv2JbIpy24[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;6UEfCKeIFrQ]http://youtu.be/6UEfCKeIFrQ[/video]


----------



## Trinità (27 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;vhpWQTS4UPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhpWQTS4UPQ[/video]


----------



## Flavia (8 Dicembre 2014)

un piccolo omaggio a Mango
[video=youtube;6hX-5NAp41I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hX-5NAp41I[/video]


----------



## Nicka (13 Dicembre 2014)

Una novità della Consoli.
Quando l'ho sentita la prima volta pochi giorni fa ero in macchina. 
Qualche anno fa avrei avuto la seria paura di doverla scrivere io una cosa simile! 

[video=youtube;TA3PKEhme4M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA3PKEhme4M[/video]


----------

